
How to Optimise Your Website Performance - sun_noize
https://easternpeak.com/blog/website-performance-optimization-ultimate-guide/?utm_source=ycomb&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=optimise-website-perf
======
JamieAtBud
You can also test how mobile friendly your site is with google:
[https://testmysite.thinkwithgoogle.com/](https://testmysite.thinkwithgoogle.com/)

Used this a few times on a few sites. The optimisation tips are very good and,
considering this is free, its one of the most handy tools out there. Peace.

